# Altec Lansing VS4121 hum fix?



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

Hi,
I have a pair of VS4121 speakers. I think I used them on an old desktop and now on my laptop. They sound great, but have an annoying hum when you aren't doing anything with them.
Basically they will hum any time they are connected to anything plugged into any outlet I can test this with. The only time I didn't have this problem is when I connected a monitor to my laptop. Kind of odd because I think I had this issue when I used it on my desktop with the same monitor. (I would once in awhile watch a movie on one screen and type a report or something on my laptops screen).
The only other time I don't have the issue is when I play something through the speakers from something like an ipod. But if I do connect my ipod to my laptop then it comes back.
This is why I currently have my ipod next to my laptop to play music.
I know this isn't anything to do with the placement of the sub and speakers and wires, except maybe for the plug, but I have no choice on that without doing a lot more work.

I'm thinking of using a ground loop isolator, I don't see this as a confirmed fix anywhere online, that I could find quickly anyway, but I want to know everyone else's opinion if this will work or not.

I would probably get a radio shack ground loop isolator and then two rca to 3.5mm wires to connect everything.

I don't know how this will affect the sound, being that the vs4121 has a component speaker set up, it is easier to hear the different ranges of sound in what is being played. I would like to keep this but I don't know if my set up would being its being converted to rca and then back.

Also looking around I found Peripheral PGLI35 3.5mm Ground Loop Isolator and Impact Acoustics 3.5mm Stereo Audio Isolation Transformer.

The last two would be easier to set up of course. I would look to modify the cables for these and more add it into the sub of the vs4121 so its more hiding so looks don't matter, nor do the cables it comes with really.

So any other products of good quality that is competitively priced with these set ups? I'm looking for a decent sound without much loss overall.

thank you


----------



## electricboobs (Feb 4, 2015)

I find many times that comments about speaker hum, and especially crackling or scratchy sounds, may be in the wrong direction. Theoretically they may be true, but I'd bet doughnut that it's a dirty or slightly corroded volume control switch (potentiometer).

Try dis-assembling unit to get at the volume control switch/potentiometer of your speaker system or main stereo unit. CAREFULLY spray a couple SHORT shots of WD-40 into the volume control pot. Spray it into a hole or spacing in the V/C pot. *YOU DON"T NEED MUCH !!!* Don't soak it !!! Let it sit for a few seconds (10 seconds + or -)and start working the volume knob back and forth through the entire range. Do it 30 - 40 times. Blot up any excess WD-40 with a tissue, re-assemble it all, and try that. Many times the variable aspect can pick up cooking oil, dust, or what ever from the air and show scratching or buzz. I've fixed 50 or more speaker noise faults doing this, especially on older 5+ years speaker systems, stereos, and vintage radios. Give it a try before busting the speakers, rewiring your house, go crazy buying stuff, or pitching the speakers.

It works for many makes/models of speaker systems, stereos, and especially old vintage radios.

Electricboobs (mike)


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Personally, I'd use Contact Cleaner. But regular WD40 may work. The problem with an oil based lubricant is that it will collect dust dirt and can damage plastic over time.


----------

